# New Hobby.... Archery.



## tbuff (Mar 30, 2013)

So I traded one of my paintball markers for a compound bow, had it tuned, got a release, new arrows and I am set! Or so I thought.... Forgot a target of some sort and this was all I could find in the junk pile... Sorry Elmo!


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 31, 2013)

LOLOLOL


----------



## tbuff (Mar 31, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> LOLOLOL



Thanks for replying Andrew, I was begining to think I offended someone! Lol...


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 31, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Thanks for replying Andrew, I was begining to think I offended someone! Lol...


 

Offend someone???  Naw, the thread would have to be about guns!  (Yeah, I know...cheap attempt at humor.)
It looks like you already bent one arrow.  If you have a piece of 2" blueboard insulation (the rigid foam) use that for a backdrop/target.  You get pretty long life out of it and the arrows last longer!  Good luck and be safe.


----------



## tbuff (Mar 31, 2013)

The arrows I was shooting at that makeshift target were some old arrows that came with the bow. Good eye Dave, they're pretty bent! I picked up a dozen new arrows last Friday but only shoot them at real targets.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2013)

What type of Compound? If I may ask. I know some are Die hard Hoyt, Mathews, Bow-Tech, etc...

I have a Compound and think its the only way to Bow hunt. Cross Bows are legal here in Ohio, I stay away.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 31, 2013)

That is seriously one of the funniest images I have seen on this forum. I wasn't expecting it...loloo


----------



## OldLumberKid (Apr 1, 2013)

Ya got blistahs on ya fingahs yet? If not keep on pluggin Elmo!


----------



## billb3 (Apr 1, 2013)

no Big Bird lying around ?


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheap target idea;  take a big cardboard box and stuff it with old clothes, Elmos and other fabric.  You can always add new cardboard parts to the face as you shoot up the box.  Easy to remove arrows and a cheap useful idea.  I would keep away from those plastic vanes too.  Shoot natural fletch, and shorter lengths;  3 inch is nice.  Great sport, enjoy it.


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 1, 2013)

Great hobby! I spend a lot of time in the backyard and the local shop shooting my bow. 1 step better than the cardboard box is a grain bag stuffed with clothes and or stuffed animals. lol. The fibers in the sack separate and lasts a lot longer.


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice pattern.


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> What type of Compound? If I may ask. I know some are Die hard Hoyt, Mathews, Bow-Tech, etc...
> 
> I have a Compound and think its the only way to Bow hunt. Cross Bows are legal here in Ohio, I stay away.


 
It is a PSE..  Not sure if they're good or not, but I love to shoot it. So far, its cheaper than alot of my other hobbies.


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Ncountry said:


> Great hobby! I spend a lot of time in the backyard and the local shop shooting my bow. 1 step better than the cardboard box is a grain bag stuffed with clothes and or stuffed animals. lol. The fibers in the sack separate and lasts a lot longer.


 
It's really a great stress reducer.. quiet and you get to drink some brewskis while shooting and once you start getting off target, you know you've had to many... FYI, I have a few hundred acres of woods behind my house and that is the direction I shoot in


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2013)

I know of a big purple dinosaur.....


----------



## ironpony (Apr 1, 2013)

Jags said:


> I know of a big purple dinosaur.....


 


Brother Bart???


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Brother Bart???


 
No,no,no...He is not purple...or big.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2013)

tbuff said:


> It is a PSE..  Not sure if they're good or not, but I love to shoot it. So far, its cheaper than alot of my other hobbies.



My 1st Bow was a PSE. Its a well known name in Bows. 

I still haven't drank the Hoyt Kool Aid.... I shoot an Elite GTO. It holds its own in a room full of other Bows. 

As for the cost. Archery can be as cheap or expensive as you make it. My buddy just bought a new Bow Tech and w/ accessories, he has surpassed $1,500. The sights, quivers, stabilizers, arrows, and Broadheads () are where it adds up quick. 

What matters most,  is if you enjoy it. Congrats on the purchase. Shoot on


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with it having the ability to be expensive. When I gauge how expensive I think a hobby will be, I dot usually take the initial purchases into account. I usually just use the cost to maintain the hobby. I played paintball quite extensively and was spending 300-400 per game per weekend and that was after I amounted my collection of about 10k worth of markers and equipment. Anyway, sorry for the tangent.

I may be PMing you from time to time Dex to ask for some tips!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2013)

Im no "Pro", but if I can answer any questions, I would be more than happy. 

Here is my GTO. 

Click to enlarge


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome setup! Mine is much older, around 2000ish... What kind of arrows are they?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2013)

Carbon Express "Mayhem" 250's. 

I am looking to buy new this new and different broadheads. I don't need them, but just like everything else, the next Big thing always comes out, after you bought that Next Best Thing  I'm the guy who always wants the next best thing. Though I.don't NEED it, at all  Lots of wants. Very little NEEDS... My Wife is hoping for a cure one day


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Jags said:


> I know of a big purple dinosaur.....


With 4 kids, I've seen enough of that purple dinasoar that I definitely wouldn't mind putting a few arrows through it Lol


----------



## tbuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Great arrows! I picked up the Beman ICS Hunter 400s.. They shoot pretty nice or at least I think they so since they're all I shot!

If I really stay inerested, I'll probably end up getting a better setup. If I did that now, my better half would kill me. She says I start new hobby and "buy the outfit" for each.... She's right! Lol. Only live once though.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Great arrows! I picked up the Beman ICS Hunter 400s.. They shoot pretty nice or at least I think they so since they're all I shot!
> 
> If I really stay inerested, I'll probably end up getting a better setup. If I did that now, my better half would kill me. She says I start new hobby and "buy the outfit" for each.... She's right! Lol. Only live once though.



Nothing wrong with that set up. I have an Uncle that has a 30 yr old Bear and still rocks the socks off of Whitetails, every year. 

That's actually a really nice bow with modern amenities. Kisser (what touches your lip/cheek), and a peep sight are a must for accuracy. IMO. 

As for the other half... I know what you mean. She hates my habits. But they could be much, Much worse than the firewood, chainsaw, bow, gun, mower, ATV, weedwacker, lawn, tool, stove addictions I have


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a Mathews FX.....yeah, it's older, but it's pretty damn nice for hunting with.  Small, light, and packs a mean punch.
I haven't shot it in two years, been busy working on my abode.....but I'll be dusting it off later this summer and I'll be in a tree come deer season again with the old girl....

I made a targe with some All-thread, two 2' x 2' pieces of 3/8 plywood, and a stack of 1/4' foam packing material.  Layer the stack of foam up between the two boards, use allthread at all four corners to bolt it down.  Works great with broadheads too, but DON'T use it til you got the bow shot in good!

Thanks for the laugh, Tbuff....I think my daughter has a couple old Cabbage Patch kids laying around here somewhere.....hmmm....


----------



## seige101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not into Archery but used to be huge into paintball. What gun(s) did you sell and whats still in your collection?


----------



## tbuff (Apr 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I have a Mathews FX.....yeah, it's older, but it's pretty damn nice for hunting with.  Small, light, and packs a mean punch.
> I haven't shot it in two years, been busy working on my abode.....but I'll be dusting it off later this summer and I'll be in a tree come deer season again with the old girl....
> 
> I made a targe with some All-thread, two 2' x 2' pieces of 3/8 plywood, and a stack of 1/4' foam packing material.  Layer the stack of foam up between the two boards, use allthread at all four corners to bolt it down.  Works great with broadheads too, but DON'T use it til you got the bow shot in good!
> ...



Thanks Scotty! Haha, shooting cabbage patches would be a little weird... Lol! As if Elmo is any better!


----------



## tbuff (Apr 10, 2013)

seige101 said:


> Not into Archery but used to be huge into paintball. What gun(s) did you sell and whats still in your collection?


Traded a 2nd generation invert mini special edition with on/off Asa.

I currently have:

2- Plantet Eclipse Ego11- 1 hunter, 1 elemental
2003 bob long intimidator
2010 Etek
And a bunch of old spyders....

I was part of a planet eclipse sponsored team so I've shot pretty much every Planet Eclipse marker.

You?


----------



## seige101 (Apr 10, 2013)

3 Aka excaliburs
Stock 2004? era autococker with swing trigger
2005 or so era electro autococker
98 autococker with slide trigger my first gun that i can't part with.

Stopped playing competitively 10 years ago. Used to play for Western Massacre and Evil Inside in the NEPL. Did WPF in 2001 playing in skyball, walt disney world of sports and one other.

Was gonna start playing again this year after like a 5 year break just rec ball, don't like the tournament scene anymore


----------



## jharkin (Apr 11, 2013)

COOL setups there... I remember when we learned archery in the boy scouts, we just used simple recurve bows and I was never any good, but it was fun. We even had a field archery course through the woods with fake animal targets (bet they cant do that today for PC reasons  )

Anyway years later one of my college buddies who was big into archery let me try his compound bow... something like a 50 or 60lb draw weight (which I gather is not big) and OMG that thing hurt my shoulder... My hats off to bow hunters thats a work out...


----------



## mhambi (Apr 11, 2013)

My son wanted to do some archery, so we've kind of taken it up together.  It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 11, 2013)

jharkin said:


> COOL setups there... I remember when we learned archery in the boy scouts, we just used simple recurve bows and I was never any good, but it was fun. We even had a field archery course through the woods with fake animal targets (bet they cant do that today for PC reasons  )
> 
> Anyway years later one of my college buddies who was big into archery let me try his compound bow... something like a 50 or 60lb draw weight (which I gather is not big) and OMG that thing hurt my shoulder... My hats off to bow hunters thats a work out...


I am not sure about schools, but most of the sportsman clubs have 3D courses set up with foam animal tagets.There are many competitive shoots held, on a local and national level.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes there are 3D shoots all around here, some of them indoor, some of them outdoor during the spring and summer.....
I just enjoy the little bit of shooting I do in the fall (to get ready for hunting season) and going in the woods to sit in the treestand for a few hours here and there.  Nothing like being up in a tree in late autumn, with the sights and smells of the woods....


----------

